# V-Twin flame sucker & Boxer Twin flame sucker



## cfellows (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's a couple of engines that I thought were pretty cool. Both built by the same fella.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyeA4XePLEc&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyeA4XePLEc&feature=related[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDpOGilqMZw&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDpOGilqMZw&feature=related[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 8, 2009)

Cfellows,
Your right, those are really cool. I can't believe the rpm's out of them!
Tony


----------



## hitandmissman (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice engines indeed. Just wish I had half that talent.


----------



## Stan (Jul 9, 2009)

That flamesucker shoots down a lot of the commonly held beliefs on getting them to run. Too bad he didn't have a tach on it to show the top speed.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 9, 2009)

The engines are both extremely nice, but I also noticed the uniqueness of the bases. Makes for a phenominal overall display!!

Bill


----------

